# TTC naturally - when to have sex



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, Im an IVF old timer having had 4 goes. Its no longer an option for us and weve chosen a private sperm donor as our issue has always been the sperm.

Ive got an ovulation predictor and last month I used it for the first time. It was the month after a frozen FET but the results were what I would expect. It told me I had 5 days at high chance from day 6-10 and then it said peak day was 11 and 12 and I ovulated late day 11 as I felt it. Then day 13 it said high chance again. Day 14 was back to low. So this month I expect to ovulate next Friday. My cycle was shorter this month but I always have ovulated around day 11. So if I ovulate late day 11 whens the best time to have sex? Im using a donor so cant just jump on my husband as and when, I have to plan around the donors availability. So what are the best days I should ask him for - Thursday and Friday??


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

If your are really desperate to get pregnant naturally both people are going to have to be a 100% committed into putting in the time. Not like IVF as it's all done for you and they decide the timing. The NHS says to have Sex around 3x per week. If you've got some knowledge about timing and the signs to look for the the best time to get the maximum chance would be to have sex BEFORE, ON & AFTER. If you have sex before ovulation your giving the sperm plenty time to swim up and wait around for the egg to release, also do it on the day and defiantly after incase ovulation is a little late. So you've covered it all.

Go to babymed ovulation calculator. That will give you a good idea.

http://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator

I can see you said have sex with another man/donor. I just like to say that maybe before you do something like this you should consider speaking to a councillor about this to see if this could have an impact on your marriage and to make sure your doing the right thing. Also is there not any other avenues to explore?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Ivy01 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all, just after a bit of advice really. Me and my hubby have been together for 20 years now. We have not used contraception for 19 years and unfortunately we have never conceived.  We have tried ICIS twice now and still no joy. We are not able to try the ivf route again as we only had funding for 2 attempts and we could not afford to try again. We have never been told of any reason of what the problem could be and we seem to have just been forgotten about from our doctor.  We have since moved town so there is no chance of us being able to go back to the IVF unit where we were treated.  We are still trying to conceive and I just wondered if anyone had any suggestions on the best way to try to conceive naturally. Thanks in advance for taking the time to read  my post. Any help would be gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## mumtomonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome ivy, 
so sorry to hear about your struggle to conceive. I was wondering if you could tell us a bit more about what you've tried so far (apart from ICSI) - do you track ovulation using a basal body thermometer or monitor like clearblue fertility monitor, do you use anything like preseed, or take multivitamins or follow a specific fertility diet ? There is some brilliant advice on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
In terms of books, I've found the Fertility Diet to be useful, but have also been reading the Baby-Making Bible, which is also really useful as it uses a lot of Chinese Medicine (not my usual thing honestly) and helps you try to conceive based on your 'type' and then gives you advice on exercise, diet and relaxation/creative tips based on your type. It has some excellent reviews on Amazon. 
There are of course other tips that some women swear by such as baby aspirin in the second half of your cycle, or drinking grapefruit juice or cough syrup containing guaifenesin to improve cervical mucus, eating brazil nuts to improve lining for implantation (same for pineapple core), others try manuka honey (beware very pricey!). Some people go for treatments such as acupuncture or reflexology. There are also fertility massages you can give to your abdomen and you could get a fertility yoga dvd. You can of course go completely crazy by trying everything! I know I have. The only time I conceived, all I did was drink grapefruit juice, use preseed and stick my legs in the air. It's been much much harder this second time. 
It sounds like your infertility is unexplained, is that right? It's so difficult to give advice when that's the problem so I guess just start by making sure your diet and fitness for *both *of you is up to scratch and make sure that you cut out/reduce alcohol and caffeine if necessary, and of course no smoking. 
I'm really sorry if all this sounds so obvious, hope you have some luck. xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry the title is misleading. I have a donor but we used AI so no problem with my husband. Donor is trusted by both of us and I got my BFP yesterday on the second month of trying. After 6 years of fertility treatment it all seemed remarkably easy 

Oh and I used an ovulation predictor kit, great piece of kit.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Fantastic. Ended up working natural for me too 

Good luck hope it all works out for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Johsdm tried to PM you but your mailbox full  xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

2mins I'll delete some xxxxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi there ladies 

i was hoping for some advice ?
me and DP had our 3rd BFN negative yesterday obviously we are both heartbroken , 

we have 1 cycle left and we are considering putting it on hold and planning our wedding , we have had 3 cycles 2 fresh and 1 fet in 18 months and tbh its consumed us 
if you cant have something the more you want it !!!

we have an app to discuss what other options we have as obviously the icsi we have recieved just isnt working for us 

we are just going to carry on as normal and get our sex life back on track ( it kinda went downhill as every month was like a 2ww ) and hope for a natural miracle for now !
we are obviously doing all we can to improve dp sperm motility 

but is there anything else we can do when ttc naturally with fertility issues ?? what do you recommend ??

thank you xxx


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi 
We tried everything from: weight loss, vitamins, wheatgrass, black magic, monitors etc& spent a fortune.
Just about to start ivf in Nottingham & I fell naturally on cycle 27 it was just timing!! 
Had a lovely boy in August 2013
And I fell again not even trying to be honest we don't even have a sex life once a month & in that month it happened!! Totally shocked as cannot understand why it was so easy 2nd time around. We're due in January 2015.
I did take centrum women vitamins for months maybe they helped!
We're also over weight by a good stone or so. 
Keep going it will happen x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ladies maybe try going to your hospital and tell the consultant that you want some investigations into why you can't get pregnant instead of using  fertility treatments. To me when a hospital takes you straight down that route instead of exploring less invasive treatments it's like they can't be bothered.

Hospital done that to me. IVF failed! I said I wasn't going to use up anymore of my rounds until I had investigations done. Turned out my right ovary was more dominant (tubeless side) it took over 12 month for it to finally give me an egg.

I made sure they checked me out before I moved onto my second round.

Hope it works out for you ladies!
X god bless


----------

